# January 2012 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

*Congratulations to January's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, copperarabian!*

copperarabian (15 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Sena Hansler (9 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Fasht (8 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Gen2387 (8 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

AcrimoniousArbiter (5 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Bettas Rule (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

heathbar (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Foxell (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Sweeda88 (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

kholder (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Larkspur (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

MissRockyHorror (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

MMad1121 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

monroe0704 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

DarkMoon17 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Tappy4me (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

HazelrahLayna7 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Mart2289 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

audjree (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bettalover2033 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BeautifulBetta (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Oiseau (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Comet1993 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BettaGirl290 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

eaglescout434 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BettaHeart (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Bettaluver4evr (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

kmcclasky (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

watergale (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

fishman12 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

a123andpoof (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

xXGalaxyXx (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

newarkhiphop (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Tisia (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

EverythingNice55 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

titusthebetta (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Jrf456 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

carzz (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Pucky21811 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Zappity (0 votes)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats to CopperArabian. Thanks to all who participated in the contest.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

And thanks to the person in admin who posts these contest results. I'm sure it must be time-consuming, and may feel like a thankless job. 

I, for one, would like to express my appreciation for a job well done.

Thank you.


----------



## SecretStich (Jan 11, 2012)

congrats to the winners!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

-surprised- I got 9 votes o.o
Titus got a nice "deer in headlights flaring" picture :lol:


----------

